# Minneapolis Moline



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Didn't see a thread or area for these, so I thought here would be a good place. Just picked up a 1949 RTU. 
It might run one of these days, it turns over well and it's almost complete. I need to work on the wiring, and the starter is stuck. I think once I address these issues, I'll get her going. She sure needs a lot of work, but it looked to me that she needed saving. Hopefully I'll get to it soon.

































Not sure why it was painted primer red over the yellow with a brush, but it seems someone may have been a farmall fan or something.
Cheers


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

If it has a hand crank and a mag it don't need no stinkin wire.:lmao:

The best tractor I ever operated in my younger days was a G-1000. Set a JD 4020 and the G 1000 side by side and I'll step up on the MM any day.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

stickerpicker, if I can heal up my hand and get some fuel to her, I'll see if I can fire her up! I'll let you know!


----------

